# Am I the only one...



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

So I sit here at work...bored...finding myself clicking "new posts" every 2 or 3 minutes. I should be catching up on work. Does anyone else do this lmao? Or am I the only nutbar? If I am then someone please post something new every 2 or 3 minutes so I have something new to read!! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no i do it all the time from HOME


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

nope your not alone, i'm at work ..and that's all i do is 'refresh' over and over..hehe...it's friday i'm slow and even tho i haven't been here in like 2 days (BECAUSE I MOVED INTO MY NEW HOUSE!!!!!!) there is nothing for me to do but drink my margiritia mix and play on the comp, now before anyone ask, no they left the good stuff out..eh! i know uh?! bastards! LOL!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I am at work right now, i have 4 different forums open, and i switch back and forth clicking on new posts or reading some old posts. I know i should be working...but work is so boring, and my brain cant function without some stimulation..and forums provide me this stimulation..so i how i see it...being in forums help me at work..


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Well congrats on the new move, you must be excited. Is the margarita mix a celebration thing for the house or is that just a regular Friday thing hehe. It is only 10am here so I am still on a Latte.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Well this is really good that I am "surrounded" by nutbars then, I am in the right place WOOHOO.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I do it. If I don't post a new thread I am always refreshing to see if anything's new. If after a few minutes there's nothing. Like today. I was off for a long time and when I came back there was only one new thread! LOL


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Daynes said:


> Well congrats on the new move, you must be excited. Is the margarita mix a celebration thing for the house or is that just a regular Friday thing hehe. It is only 10am here so I am still on a Latte.


THANKS!! yes i am sooo freaking excited! it's our first home! took us 6 yrs. to get there..but we FINALLY got it! THANK YOU GOD! 
na, we did nurse apperciation week weds. and i wasn't here so they saved me the rest of the mix and the glasses! but my office always does that stuff, i swear i spend more money working here than i make from here, isn't that a bit backwards! LOL!

oh, it's like 12:30 over here already...but hey it's 5 somewhere! right?!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha I'm a nerd too.. I'm at work


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wink wink, I would NEVER do that lol


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I don't know about 5....I always say noon lol so in my books you are gtg!!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

How do you think I became the ameoba champion?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Wink wink, I would NEVER do that lol


of course not!! me either...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sad times! I would be on all the time at work but they have internet usage tracking (stupid high tech bastards!) and they also block a lot of websites. I want to keep my job so I will just stick to coming on in the evenings *sniff*


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Sad times! I would be on all the time at work but they have internet usage tracking (stupid high tech bastards!) and they also block a lot of websites. I want to keep my job so I will just stick to coming on in the evenings *sniff*


IPHONE!!!! oh yah!!! its soooo gooooood GPB anywhere anytime.... i can get my fix LOL. Thats why i never leave feedback on my reps... i cant LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

yeah, i need to get one of those fancy internet phone contraptions...but then I would need to be able to afford $20 extra a month for internet.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i think my phone bill is like $100... kinda much but soooo worth it. $3 a day...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We have a family plan and it's about $115 a month with add ons like unlimited texting and phone insurance.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I WISH I HAD PHONE INSURANCE!!!! i kinda do it costs me $400 everytime i loose the phone LMAO


----------

